# new orleans squat action?



## everythings.entangled (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm blasting into new orleans from austin pretty soon...new life beginnings or whatever, anybody know of a good place i can stay at for a little or want to just hangout and let me in on the good dumpstering finds?


----------



## llamer (Oct 14, 2008)

i have no idea either! but i'll be in NOLA soon. hit me up later


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 25, 2008)

i live here in mid city... haven't squatted here in like a year or so, but im down for helping you guys out. just hit me up anytime.


----------



## iago (Nov 16, 2008)

there is a grocery store out in chalmette that has one of the best dumpsters ive ever seen. i use to get vegetarian chicken nuggets,fresh pies, bags of onions, garlic, potatoes, tomatoes... everything! it is quite a hike though. not walkable. but if you have access to a car or bikes go down st. claude(turns into st.bernard hwy) for a really long time and then take a left on Paris rd. and it will be on your left after you pass judge perez. just go behind back and have at it. all the workers at the store were super awesome too one time a manager went into the store and grabbed 2 gallon of milk and a bunch of pasta off the shelves unexpired for us and kicked us down $20 (and we even had a car with us that time so we couldnt have looked too poor even though we were) but its totally worth checking out its far enough away that no other kids really go to it but even if they did there is usually enough food to feed a hundred dirty squatters who havnt eaten in days. 

and for squatting i recommend the lower 9th ward. 
and if you happen to find a squat that has castle castle plop squat written on the fire place in sharpie and a little tiny toy piano in the bathroom its super chill , but dont blow it up i plan on living there again.


----------



## timmyredbeard (Dec 2, 2008)

i spent about 2 weeks in a squat down st. claude.
it's not that hard to crack a squat in nola, honestly.

and i wish i had known about that dumpster while i was there. i went several days drinking my weight in liquor and hardly eating until i hit up the drop in.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 3, 2008)

The Whole Foods on Magazine has all their baked goods every night, but they "technically" donate them to the shelter, so you gotta be ninja about raiding it. They put 'em out in the garage in front. Also the Vitamin Shoppe a block or two from there almost always has meal replacement/protein bars and other strange random shit.


----------



## snor (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt you live in mid-city too? ever hear of Nowe Miasto?

...As for squats, most kids try the 9th ward, but when there's this many kids in town there's plenty of low key squats in the garden district. Though they're a little bit further out of the way, they're in better area, near good dumpsters, and have some pretty decent houses


----------



## shamus (mts) (Dec 4, 2008)

just ask ne one if they know where sluts and tbird is, it should be unocupied right now and the neighbors dont give a fuck and will give u bacon and grits in the morning sometimes, out in 6th ward just ask around or message me and ill sent u the adress and tell u how to get in without bustin the squat


----------



## timmyredbeard (Dec 4, 2008)

shamus (mts) said:


> just ask ne one if they know where sluts and tbird is, it should be unocupied right now and the neighbors dont give a fuck and will give u bacon and grits in the morning sometimes, out in 6th ward just ask around or message me and ill sent u the adress and tell u how to get in without bustin the squat




man that place was pretty much the shit, wasn't it. waking up to t-bird every morning, no sluts for me though...


----------



## ariel418 (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to squat in New Orleans. In the Marigny. Watch out for a guy named St. John. He took me into his squat & tried to demand money out of me for his heroin addiction which I didn't give to him so he called the cops on my squat & had me arrested.. Not a trustworthy guy definitely avoid of him if you ever heard his name.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll be in town in bout a month and lookin for a squat.


----------



## ariel418 (Dec 26, 2008)

The Warehouses along "The Wall" are definitely not safe anymore. Camera's & all kinds of shit protecting them now. I know I used to squat in one of those warehouses too.


----------



## desaparecido (Jan 1, 2009)

if by warehouses at the end of decatur, you're specifically referring to what i've heard called "the rice mill", then it's not un-squat-table because i spent a week there last month.


----------



## dVEC (Jan 2, 2009)

desaparecido said:


> if by warehouses at the end of decatur, you're specifically referring to what i've heard called "the rice mill", then it's not un-squat-table because i spent a week there last month.



No shit! Did they take down those giant floodlights along the roof?

I was livin' there a couple years ago and one morning bumped into a contractor touring the place, said it was being converted to condos. He was cool though, we asked if we could have 'til that afternoon to get out and he said sure. Next time I was in town it was locked down pretty tight and floodlighted. I'm not surprised that operation condo never happened, what with the economy and all.

I really love that place, I'm gonna have to go check it out again...


----------



## desaparecido (Jan 3, 2009)

dVEC said:


> No shit! Did they take down those giant floodlights along the roof?
> 
> I was livin' there a couple years ago and one morning bumped into a contractor touring the place, said it was being converted to condos. He was cool though, we asked if we could have 'til that afternoon to get out and he said sure. Next time I was in town it was locked down pretty tight and floodlighted. I'm not surprised that operation condo never happened, what with the economy and all.
> 
> I really love that place, I'm gonna have to go check it out again...



yeah there weren't any floodlights there, and they definitely have not made any improvements towards turning it into condos. it's still obviously a pretty hot squat because of the sheer numbers of kids who use it, and have been caught in it over the years, was about to step out of the door on the first floor when i decided to peek first and saw an MP cruiser parked facing right at the door, only took like twenty minutes to wait him out though. that squat is worth the risk, seriously beautiful.


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 20, 2009)

how about places to clean your self up at, soup kitchens ect...?
my roommate and I are heading down that way in a month or so, if anyones got any more info feel free to PM me. thanks


----------

